# Owner Review - Ortlieb Bike-Packer Plus Panniers



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

I have had a chance to write up my initial experiences with the Ortlieb Bike-Packer Plus panniers. Overall very happy with them as you would expect given their reputation. I feel that they are great panniers. They fit well, they travel well on the racks and they pack well. So far I am very impressed with them and I feel paying the extra for the QL2 mounting system and the Cordura material was worth it.

Probably a bit of given really given the reputation of Ortlieb panniers. That said always interested in others experiences as well and any tips you may have for using them.










Regards
Andrew


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Are they waterproof? I'm curious as to how they perform in the weather. 

What sort of trips do you take them on? Are they the only bags you use or are they part of a larger set up?

Post a trip report!!


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

Do they have pockets for organizing stuff or are they just one big compartment?


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

nonsleepingjon said:


> Are they waterproof? I'm curious as to how they perform in the weather.


Ahh they are Ortlieb panniers. By all reports waterproofness is a given 



> What sort of trips do you take them on? Are they the only bags you use or are they part of a larger set up?


As per my post, only the one trip so far and they are used in-conjunction with front Ortlieb panniers.



> Post a trip report!!


Already done. You will find it here.

Andrew


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

surly boy said:


> Do they have pockets for organizing stuff or are they just one big compartment?


They have pocket on the outside as you can see in the photo. I made the following comments on the outside pocket:



> _I initially had my doubts about the pockets to be honest. They are not very deep and they narrow towards the bottom, so don’t provide a nice more functional rectangle shape. That said I actually found them useful for carrying maps and my note book in one and a book in the other. So I can now see them being handy for maps, documents and the like. That is things that are fairly flat in nature and which I want easy access to but also want to keep dry.
> 
> __Accessing the pockets involves loosening off the compression straps at each side of the pocket. Not an overly simple process but not a big issue either. That said, maybe not something I would like to be doing repeatedly during the day!_


Internally there is a sleeve which is of little value in my view.










Really these are 20 litre panniers. I cannot see the value in using pockets. If you want organise your gear you are probably better off using stuff sacks.

Andrew


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried Arkel Panniers?


----------

